# misc/nnn ld-elf.so.1: Undefined symbol "rl_change_environment"



## eydaimon (May 9, 2020)

```
[/u/p/m/nnn]$ nnn
ld-elf.so.1: Undefined symbol "rl_change_environment" referenced from COPY relocation in /usr/local/bin/nnn
```

any idea how to fix this? I've tried reinstalling it as well as readline


----------



## eydaimon (May 9, 2020)

```
/lib]$ ldconfig -r | grep libreadline
       22:-lreadline.8 => /lib/libreadline.so.8
       479:-lreadline.8 => /usr/local/lib/libreadline.so.8
       582:-lreadline.6 => /usr/local/lib/compat/libreadline.so.6
       695:-lreadline.7 => /usr/local/lib/compat/libreadline.so.7
```

So based on what what Tobias said here: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=245191

I moved /lib/readline.so.8 into a tmp folder (incase I needed it) and tried again, and it worked.  Should I not have this dir ?


----------

